# Skidsteer starting & glow plugs



## CK82

I was told by a skidsteer mechanic that I should wait until my glow plug light goes out in the cab before starting my machine when its cold out. Is this true? I know if it is really cold out I will have it plugged in and will definitely wait for a minute or more before turning it over. Is it bad for the glow plugs or the machine to start it before the light is out? Even when the engine is somewhat warm from being used the glow plug light generally stays on for more than a minute. Is it really necessary to wait that long before starting? I never really have had any problems starting my machine (Gehl 5640T) except when it was around zero and the outlet I had the engine block heater hooked up to didnt work. 

Chris


----------



## elite1msmith

you shouldnt be operating anything that runs in diesel if your seriouly askign this question


----------



## jgoetter1

The block heater warms the block not the plugs. Tough to fire diesel fuel with cold plugs.


----------



## illiniplower

They put glow plugs and block heaters on diesels for a reason and if you dont understand how to use them, let dont be operating it or just be ready to have some engine work done.


----------



## CK82

I understand that when a machine is "plugged in" it is heating the block heater. I also understand that the glow plugs have to be hot to fire. I always turn the key over and let the glow plugs heat up, my question is do I need to wait until the glow plug light goes out before turning over my skidsteer? I always wait until the glow plug light goes out before turning it over on my dump truck, the only difference is that the skidsteer seems to take a few minutes longer even.


----------



## cretebaby

Boy is everyone grouchy today? LOL

I would recomend waiting until the glow plug light goes of before starting

Some engines require glow plugs even in the summer

Or just listen to your mechanic or read your owners manual

Good luck


----------



## bluerage94

Wait till the light goes out....


----------



## BMWSTUD25

elite1msmith;735448 said:


> you shouldnt be operating anything that runs in diesel if your seriouly askign this question


I wouldn't have put it that harsh but I guess nobody knows anything until they learn right??? But yes you should wait for the light to go off before starting! :salute:


----------



## cretebaby

BMWSTUD25;735937 said:


> I wouldn't have put it that harsh but I guess nobody knows anything until they learn right??? But yes you should wait for the light to go off before starting! :salute:


We can forgive Elite he is a little stressed right know


----------



## BMWSTUD25

haha yeah Im not saying anything against Elite by any means. Just dont wanna see another thread get closed lol


----------



## KAG

Like everyone said it is best to wait for the preheat light to go out. With that being said most will cycle on all the way to 60F. Run some Lucas or Howes fuel treatment. I also run cetane boost in the winter as well.

The more you know about your diesel engine the better understanding you will have on what it needs to run good. No one learned all this over night. The first thing to figure out is what type of preheating system you have. Gehl were produced with Perkins and Cummins engines. I have on my equipment both block and oil pan heaters and when they are plugged in I just jump in and crank them over. Never a problem. But if they are not plugged in I always cycle the preheat and sometimes twice before starting.

Man I could be wrong because I do not know it all and I am not very versed in Gehl SS.


----------



## Snowaway

Did your machanic say why you should wait. My old fishing boat had glow plugs, no light I would push and hold the button for 45 sec. But if it'll start on less, I have never heard of a reason why you should wait longer.


----------



## elite1msmith

sorry i didnt mean it that harshley. I honestly thought it was a joke, especially that you have mahines

YES you do need to wait. hot and cold days alike... i think the engineers and the computer of the machine know alittle bit better than you or I about when it is ok to start the machine. 

alittle diesel knowlege for you . Diesels dont use spark plugs to ignight the air/fuel mixture... they use the compression of the motor, to increase pressure, and increase temp. Then effectivly the fuel "self ignights" the glow plugs warm up the top of the cylinder using yoru electrical system . this creats a warm spot in the cylinder to aid in starting while the machine is cold. 

not fully waiting, means the sylinder is not as warm as it could be. this will increase your cranking time, (hard on the starter over a long period), hard on the battery it will also casue excess fuel to be put in the cylinder by it cranking over and over with no combustion. i guess in some way that could be bad too it could be possible to spray so much that you get cylinder lock , but i have never heard of that happening

Not all diesels have glue plugs, cummis use an intake manifold heater to warm the air up before it enters the cylinder


----------



## BMWSTUD25

yeah my bucket truck has no damn glow plugs and it really SUCKS! Thank god for the aftermarket block heater or I wouldnt be able to even think about starting it in the winter.


----------



## elite1msmith

try having someone spray WD 40 down the intake... AFTER the TURBO if it has one... it works great, you cant use starting fluid on a diesel. WD does a good job, even helps lubricate the cylinder for faster cranking


----------



## CK82

Sounds good guys, thanks. By the way its a Deutz. Havent had any problems yet and I always have it plugged in when its outside and anywhere near freezing. I am trying to learn as much as I can about the business as well as my equipment by reading and asking questions. I believe thats why were all on this site.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## jgoetter1

Pretty dangerous to use ether to start a diesel motor, WD 40 or carb cleaner is safer and just as effective.


----------



## cretebaby

How does WD-40 work and why is it safer to use?

How do you get iy in the intake post turbo?


----------



## elite1msmith

on my deere, there is a green rubber hose that connects the intake pipe to the turbo, losten it up and slide it down,,,then spray the wd 40 in

how the Wd works? umm take a spray can of it , spray it in the air and light it


----------



## nhpatriot

I have heard opinions from knowledgeable people both ways. My New Holland L185 leaves the glow plug light on for ever, and the pre-heater looks like 10 toasters ganged together. However, I am in a heated garage, and I only wait about 15 seconds and then start it, and it cranks over instantly. If you hear the starter cranking for any more than a second or two from turning it over before the glow plug light goes out, you may be causing unnecessary damage, but if it fires up right away, I say go ahead. I know some will argue with me, but this is my method.


----------



## DugHD

Anyone that says you cant use starting fluid on diesels send it to me. I'll put it to good use.


----------



## cretebaby

elite1msmith;736865 said:


> on my deere, there is a green rubber hose that connects the intake pipe to the turbo, losten it up and slide it down,,,then spray the wd 40 in
> 
> how the Wd works? umm take a spray can of it , spray it in the air and light it


If WD needs a spark to ignite then would it really be helpful in a diesel?

If WD doesnt need a spark to ignite would it really be any safer then starting fluid?

BTW why cant I use starting fluid on a diesel? Isnt that what its made for?


----------



## Snowaway

A lot of fisherman around here use wd instead of starting fluid it is a little less explosive and also adds a little lube to help with dry starting. It is ok to use starting fluid on some diesels, like the older Detriots but I think that you are not supposed to use it on diesels with glow plugs. I have a 453 Detriot in my fishing boat and I use starting fluid on it when it has been sitting for a while, but only because the last owner used it. Once you start using it it seems to get addicted and you have to keep using it. If it hadn't been used before I would not start. It usualy some problem like an air leak in the fuel line that can be fixed. But not everyone knows that and they shoot starting fluid in there to save the starter. I would rather save the engine myself.


----------



## elite1msmith

cretebaby;737842 said:


> If WD needs a spark to ignite then would it really be helpful in a diesel?
> 
> If WD doesnt need a spark to ignite would it really be any safer then starting fluid?
> 
> BTW why cant I use starting fluid on a diesel? Isnt that what its made for?


you shouldnt use starting fluid for a few reasons. starting flui stips the lubrication that is ont he cylinder walls, and the pistons can score the cylinders easy

more importantly , starting fluid has ...too much punch. the high compression of the motor and starting fluid is known for destoying deisels ...the pistons and rods will get bend

glow plugs will ignite the starting fluid and can casue a fire in the intake manifold...senosrs dont doo well. and glow plugs go bad from its useage

WD works in to ways/ first it is a flamable, so a little additional "fuel" in the system when cold is a good thing..

2nd. it helps to increase the compretion of the motor... the higher the compretion, the more heat is created

motors that are older, woudl tell you to remove a test port, and dump 1 table sppon of regular oil down the cylinder to help increase the compression.

the WD also lubricats which makes cold ranking easier


----------



## cretebaby

elite1msmith;737860 said:


> you shouldnt use starting fluid for a few reasons. starting flui stips the lubrication that is ont he cylinder walls, and the pistons can score the cylinders easy
> 
> more importantly , starting fluid has ...too much punch. the high compression of the motor and starting fluid is known for destoying deisels ...the pistons and rods will get bend
> 
> glow plugs will ignite the starting fluid and can casue a fire in the intake manifold...senosrs dont doo well. and glow plugs go bad from its useage
> 
> WD works in to ways/ first it is a flamable, so a little additional "fuel" in the system when cold is a good thing..
> 
> 2nd. it helps to increase the compretion of the motor... the higher the compretion, the more heat is created
> 
> motors that are older, woudl tell you to remove a test port, and dump 1 table sppon of regular oil down the cylinder to help increase the compression.
> 
> the WD also lubricats which makes cold ranking easier


Starting fluid is like whiskey..............Use in moderation LOL

I grew up on tractors that didnt have plugs or intake heaters so you learned how to use either properly and i never observed any negative side effects


----------



## DugHD

Do some of you really think much lube from the WD40 gets to the cylinder after spraying it in the air breather and it has to go through the pre-filter and paper filter??
Try using WD40 on a -20 below night and let me know how it starts.


----------



## bike5200

DugHD;737798 said:


> Anyone that says you cant use starting fluid on diesels send it to me. I'll put it to good use.


If you start using starting fluid on a engine it's hard to get it off. If having problems starting a engine, pull the glow plugs and see if they are working.


----------



## jgoetter1

The bottom line is that starting fluid is unnecessary with diesel. Carb cleaner or wd is less volatile but will produce the same results. Why risk inner motor damage or even a fire? If there's a safer method, why not employ it?


----------



## Skid Mark

dude you really need the glow plugs no matter how long it takes!good luck.


----------



## elite1msmith

DugHD;737961 said:


> Do some of you really think much lube from the WD40 gets to the cylinder after spraying it in the air breather and it has to go through the pre-filter and paper filter??
> Try using WD40 on a -20 below night and let me know how it starts.


i spray mine dirrectly into the intake, past the filter and turbo


----------

